# تصميم الطائرات



## احمد 25 (23 يناير 2009)

تصميم الطائرة هو علم وفن , لذلك فإنه من الصعب ان يصمم الإنسان طائرة عن طريق قراءته لكتاب فحسب بل من الضرورى وجود الخبرة والممارسة , فتصميم الطائرات عبارة عن عملية فكرية هندسية تتم إما على الورق أو على شاشة الكمبيوتر لإنتاج آلة تطير بهدف :ـ 
1- تلبية مواصفات معينة وإحتياجات يقرها المستخدم أو كما يصفها الصانع 
2- و/أو من اجل تنفيذ ابتكارات جديدة بأفكار وتكنولوجيا جديدة. 


مراحل تصميم الطائرة 

منذ ان بدأ اول شخص فى التفكير فى الطيران وحتى الأن وتصميم الطائرات لابد وان يمر بثلاث مراحل متتابعة كالتالى :- 
1- مرحلة التصميم المفاهيمى ( التصورى) 
2- مرحلة التصميم المبدئى 
3- مرحلة التصميم التفصيلى 

ودعونا نتعرف على هذه المراحل بشىء من التفصيل 

أولاً: مرحلة التصميم المفاهيمى ( التصورى) 

تبدأ عملية التصميم بوضع مجموعة من المواصفات للطائرة الجديدة أو على حسب الرغبة فى تنفيذ تكنولوجيا وأفكار جديدة , ففى كلتا الحالتين هدف قوى يسعى المصممون لتحقيقه وأولى الخطوات نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف هو تشكيل مرحلة التصميم المفاهيمى (التصورى). 
وفى هذه المرحلة يتم وضع الخطوط العريضة للتصميم مثل الشكل الكلى والحجم والوزن والأداء للطائرة الجديدة, وتكون نتيجة هذه المرحلة عبارة عن عرض (رسم) على الورق او على شاشة الكمبيوتر لشكل الطائرة الجديدة. 
ملحوظة: يعتبر هذا الرسم للطائرة الجديدة هو رسم ذات خطوط مرنة ( بمعنى يمكن اجراء تعديلات بسيطة على هذا الرسم فى مرحلة التصميم التالية) 

مرحلة التصميم المفاهيمى هذه تحدد الأوجه الرئيسية للطائرة مثل شكل الأجنحة ومكان تثبيت الجناح بالنسبة للجسم , شكل ومكان الذيل الرأسى والأفقى ، أستخدام جناح أمامى أم لا ، حجم المحرك ومكان تثبيته......الخ. 

أما بالنسبة للعلوم التى تقود المصمم أثناء هذه المرحلة هى الديناميكا الهوائية والدفع وأداء الطائرات وهذه العلوم أساسية لهذه المرحلة , أما علم تحليل المنشآت وأنظمة التحكم فيمكن القول بأنها ليست غائبة وليست حاضرة ( بمعنى تكون حاضرة فى ذاكرة المصمم اثناء هذه المرحلة فمثلا يأخذ فى اعتباره الفتحات التى ستقطع فى الجناح او الجسم لفرد وضم عجل الهبوط وأيضا استخدام الذيل ذات الشكل المرتفع الذى على شكل حرف t فإنه يزيد الوزن ...إلخ). 

وللإنتهاء من هذه المرحلة لابد من الإجابة على بعض الأسئلة بالترتيب , فالسؤال الأول :هل هذا التصميم يحقق المواصفات المطلوبة أم لأا؟ فإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم فتقدم للسؤال الثانى : هل هذا هو التصميم الأمثل الذى يحقق هذه المواصفات أم هناك الأفضل؟ فإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم . فقد انتهت المرحلة بنجاح! 

ثانياً : مرحلة التصميم المبدئى 

يتم فى هذه المرحلة عمل تعديلات طفيفة فى الشكل الناتج من المرحلة السابقة ( ولكن إذا حدث بالفعل تغيرات كبيرة اثناء هذه المرحلة فهذا سيؤدى إلى إعادة المرحلة الأولى مرة أخرى) 

فى هذه المرحلة يتم يتم عمل التحليل والتصميم الجاد للمنشآت وأنظمة التحكم وأيضاً خلال هذه المرحلة يتم عمل إختبارات جوهرية باستخدام الأنفاق الهوائية وعمل حسابات ضخمة لديناميكية الهواء ( cfd) . 

وفى نهاية هذه المرحلة يصبح شكل الطائرة معرف تماماً حيث ان عملية الرسم منفذة بحيث توضح بمنتهى الدقة الشكل الخارجى للطائرة وتفاصيل أجزاء الطائرة وكيفية تجميعها مع بعضا البعض , ونهاية هذه المرحلة تجلب القرار الأكبر بإيداع هذه الطائرة للصانع (المصنٍع) ام لا؟! 

 ثالثاً: مرحلة التصميم التفصيلى 

يمكن القول حرفياً أن هذه المرحلة هى مرحلة الصواميل والمسامير ، ففى هذه المرحلة ببساطة أصبحت الطائرة آلة تحت التصنيع ، ففيها يحدث التصميم الدقيق لمُشكِلات وشدادات الجناح ومقطع من الكساء الخارجى وفيها أيضاً يتم تحديد مقاس وعدد ومكان الروابط مثل البرشام ووصلات اللحام ....إلخ. 

يصمم فيها أدوات التصنيع والإسطمبات ، ليس هذا فحسب بل يتم انشاء محاكى للطائرة ، وكل هذه الأشياء هى تفاصيل بسيطة من العديد من التفاصيل التى تتم خلال هذه المرحلة . 
وأخيراً فى نهايه هذه المرحلة ( الطائرة جاهزة للتصنيع)


ملحوظة هامة : هذا الموضوع من اعدادى الشخصى وقمت بكتابته فى اكثر من منتدى اخر حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## عبيد البقمي (24 يناير 2009)

أهلا و سهلا يا احمد 




> ملحوظة هامة : هذا الموضوع من اعدادى الشخصى وقمت بكتابته فى اكثر من منتدى اخر حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع




و الله جهد مشكور .. و شغل مميز 

دائماً يا أخي أرى أكثر من واحد يريد صنع طائرة لكن كل واحد لوحدهـ


----------



## احمد 25 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على مرورك وردك 
فأنا فى الوقت الحالى لا اسعى لتصنيع طائرة لأن الواقع يختلف وهناك الأهم عن المهم
فأنا اجد دائما العديد من الأفراد فى منتديات مختلفة يحاولون صنع طائرة وهذا شىء رائع واحببت ان القى الضوء على مراحل تصميم الطائرة بشكل علمى لمن يريد عمل طائرة فهذه المحاضرة تعتبر هامة لهم 

ملحوظة اخرى يجب ان يقوم بتصميم الطائرة فريق متكامل مع بعضه وليس شخصا بمفرده
وان اردت ان اصمم طائرة سأدعوا معى فريق نتعاون مع بعضنا البعض بشكل علمى وهندسى صحيح
ولكن المشكلة الكبرى ليست فى التصميم ولكن فى التصنيع فالذى سنقوم بتصنيعه هو نموذج مصغر من الطائرة وليست الطائرة وماذا سنفعل بالنموذج سنحوله الى طائرة لا سلكية لإختبارها فعليا فى الجو ولكن ماذا بعد نجاح النموذج هل سنجد حكومة تتبنى تصنيع هذه الطائرة بالحجم الحقيقى ويكتب لها الوجود ام سيودع التصميم فى ادراج المكاتب ويكتب له الفناء ؟!

وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## عبيد البقمي (24 يناير 2009)

> هل سنجد حكومة تتبنى تصنيع هذه الطائرة بالحجم الحقيقى ويكتب لها الوجود ام سيودع التصميم فى ادراج المكاتب ويكتب له الفناء ؟!


 
قدمه لرئيس الحكومة .. و يكون أسم الطائرة بأسمه .. لعل و عسى


----------



## فتى الاجواء (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور احمد على موضوعك الرائع والمهم 

تحياتي


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## s_afify (20 فبراير 2011)

السيد المهندس احمد
ان عملية التصنيع هى عملية معقدة جدا وتحتاج الى استثمارات فوق الخيال , وانى قد زت عدة مصانع عالمية لهذه الصناعة مثال مارسيل داسو وجنرال الكتريك ومصانع صناعة المحركات امثال شركة سنكما 
صديقى الموضوع كبيير جدا 
مع تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## ouadahusto (21 مارس 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## engzoubi (27 مارس 2011)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Abdalla Osama (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Mechanical Eng. (3 أبريل 2011)

thanks man


----------



## احمد 25 (2 يونيو 2011)

s_afify قال:


> السيد المهندس احمد
> ان عملية التصنيع هى عملية معقدة جدا وتحتاج الى استثمارات فوق الخيال , وانى قد زت عدة مصانع عالمية لهذه الصناعة مثال مارسيل داسو وجنرال الكتريك ومصانع صناعة المحركات امثال شركة سنكما
> صديقى الموضوع كبيير جدا
> مع تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم


شكرا لك على الإضافة واود ان تعرف ان ما رأيته فى هذه المصانع لا يخرج خارج نطاق الثلاث مراحل التى تمر بهم صناعة الطائرة ولاحظ انى لم اتكلم عن الإمكانيات المادية اللازمة لصناعة الطائرات ولكنى تكلمت عى فلسفة تصميم الطائرات اى الخطوط العريضة التى تتبعها والتى ان طبقناها ستصل بنا الى العملية المعقدة التى انت رأيتها


----------



## KAKI007 (21 يونيو 2011)

......شششششششششششششششكرا..............


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 يوليو 2011)

_يا اخى بالنسبه لتصنيع الطائرات العملاقه والحربيه والهليكوبتر ذات الشكل الانسيابى المعقد واجهزتها ومعداتها المعقده هى التى ينطبق عليها كلامك بالنسبه للتصنيع داخل مصانع كبيره وفريق متكامل واستثمارات خياليه اما بالنسبه لطيران الهوايه اى الطائرات بسيطه التصنيع التى لا يوجد بها اجهزه معقده فاجهزتها معدوده ومعروفه وايضا محركاتها موجوده فى الاسواق المصريه وايضا اغلب مواد تصنيعها مثل الالمونيوم الموضوع ليس بالصعوبه هذه فانت تضع الاحباطوالياس فى قلوب وعقول من يريد تطوير والاستمتاع بهذه الهوايه التى هى غايه فى الروعه_


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (22 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة موضوع تصنيع الطائرات الصغيرة uav مش قصة يعنى الاسبوع اللى فات كان بالفعل فى طيرتين تم انجازهم فى مشاريع التخرج بمعهد هندسة و تكنولوجيا الطيران فى امبابة و اكيد كان دا الحال فى قسم طيران جامعة القاهرة يعنى الموضوع ممكن بس الطائرات دى بسيطة لو حبينا ننتقل لمراحل متقدمة حتى لو فى دعم مادى فعلا فى مشاكل فى التصنيع لانه بالفعل التقنيات ليسة متاحة بالمنطقة العربية يمكن موجودة للاسف يعنى اقصد ان صناعة المواد المتيريل مش متقدمة الات التصنيع مش متوفرة فنيين قادرين على نشغيل الالات


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## KAKI007 (22 يوليو 2011)

المشكل صغير و هو توفر المواد و الاجهزة


----------



## chem101 (26 يوليو 2011)

مشاء الله 

بالفعل اتمنى ان اصنع طائرة صغيرة


----------



## elwassel (19 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااا ونرج المزيد


----------



## أمين بكري (12 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي وتقبلو مروري


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك أخي أحمد على المعلومات القيمة 
مع تحياتي م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------

